# Boulder to Vail



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm gonna be in CO, in July, and am doing a loop ride over a few days. I'll be headed from Edwards to Steamboat Springs; Steamboat Springs to Grand Lake; Grand Lake to Estes Park, then Nederland, then Boulder. I'd like to close the loop by riding from Boulder to Vail (easy enough to pedal from Vail to Edwards), but I'm unsure of the route.

Can anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, where to start....there are several ways...nothing direct.... here's one....

Boulder to Left Hand Canyon to peak to peak highway to Blackhawk to US 6 to I-70 frontage all the way (well most of the way) up to Loveland over Loveland Pass down past Keystone to either Dillon or over Swan Mtn to Hwy 9 (north of Breck) then take the bike path to Frisco to Copper Mtn over Vail Pass to Vail.

Its a long ride with A LOT of climbing. Break into 2 rides probably.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*do it in one day!*

go alienator!
it's your birthday!
get your groove on!

that sounds like you're beggin for a good old fashioned a** whoopin. i say go for it. your trip sounds really awesome.

perhaps someone who has done it in one day can comment? # of miles, time, avg speed, fastest speed, elevation gain,gearing, etc.

ps I saw someone with a Marvin tat the other day


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Your B-Day? gotta do it one day then.....*

and yes it would be an a$$ whoopin ride. Figure that Boulder is 5,500 ft up to ptp at 9K then down then up to Loveland at 11K+ft then down then over Vail at 11K- yep it's a killer. 

Condider it similiar to the effort needed for the Triple Bypass (held in July from Evergreen to Vail with 3500 riders over Squaw/Loveland/Vail passes), except from Boulder its a few more miles, not sure if its more climbing. The Triple is 120mi and 10K of climbing - where 7hrs is a faster ride and 9-10hrs of saddle time is more the norm. 

Don't know your strengths and I assume you're coming from lower elevation - gotta think having a 27 in the rear will be key.

Keep us posted.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*But....*



carver said:


> Well, where to start....there are several ways...nothing direct.... here's one....
> 
> Boulder to Left Hand Canyon to peak to peak highway to Blackhawk to US 6 to I-70 frontage all the way (well most of the way) up to Loveland over Loveland Pass down past Keystone to either Dillon or over Swan Mtn to Hwy 9 (north of Breck) then take the bike path to Frisco to Copper Mtn over Vail Pass to Vail.
> 
> Its a long ride with A LOT of climbing. Break into 2 rides probably.



Bicycles are prohibited on US 6 between CO 119 and the I-70 frontage road. 

How about this: Go back over Trail Ridge Road through Grand Lake (US 34) to Route 40. West on Route 40 to CO 9. South on CO 9 to the turnoff for State Bridge. It follows the Colorado River and is a dirt road so change into cross tires. It is all downhill, though. From State Bridge south on 131 to Wolcott and then East on US-6/I-70 frontage back to Vail. 

Another alternative is to ride from Boulder to Morrison and up Bear Creek Canyon to Evergreen and then take the Triple Bypass route. 

Make sure you get a good massage when you get back.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Correct...*



PDex said:


> Bicycles are prohibited on US 6 between CO 119 and the I-70 frontage road.
> 
> How about this: Go back over Trail Ridge Road through Grand Lake (US 34) to Route 40. West on Route 40 to CO 9. South on CO 9 to the turnoff for State Bridge. It follows the Colorado River and is a dirt road so change into cross tires. It is all downhill, though. From State Bridge south on 131 to Wolcott and then East on US-6/I-70 frontage back to Vail.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion - Boulder to Morrison then the TBP route. Makes for even longer day - truly epic.


----------

